# Cannondale Caad 3



## marykhana (Jul 19, 2009)

I have a question about a Caad 3 which I bought recently to keep me on the road after my Road Bike (Kocmo Titanium) was stolen. It's red with the Saeco logo on the top tube and the Cannondale lables go right round the down tube, I gather this would be aged around 98? Is that correct? Not that it really matters, good chance to say that I really like the bike, it really responsive and comfortable. I never would have bought a cannondale, but after this experience I would be interested to see what people think of the new models.


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

I have a CAAD4 still that I haven’t ridden in probably 8 years. I got mine used I think in 98-99 and found the original receipt the guy gave me when I bought it. It was bought in 96 so the CAAD3 would be before that. I won quite a few races on that bike. It's a sprinting monster. The new Cannondale Super 6 is supposed to be an incredible bike from the reviews. I think there's a video review here on RBR of the Super 6.


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

I'd like to test ride one of these. If I were to get back into racing (I'm old now) I would very seriously consider buying the Super Six. I think the price is quite good also.
Super Six Review - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cihHbAnxfiY&feature=channel_page


----------



## Chaz (Sep 24, 2005)

marykhana said:


> I have a question about a Caad 3 which I bought recently to keep me on the road after my Road Bike (Kocmo Titanium) was stolen. It's red with the Saeco logo on the top tube and the Cannondale lables go right round the down tube, I gather this would be aged around 98? Is that correct? Not that it really matters, good chance to say that I really like the bike, it really responsive and comfortable. I never would have bought a cannondale, but after this experience I would be interested to see what people think of the new models.


I have 3 Cannondales, one of which is a Cad3 and I love the bike. Check out this site. It will tell you how to date your ride.

http://www.vintagecannondale.com/


----------



## marykhana (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks all for the video and site links, the Super 6 does look great and I will be keeping this one in mind as a replacement. Chas the site is really useful to date the bike, thanks for this. It has the logos of something post 1997 but I'll need to check the serial numbers to be sure. I'm going to keep this bike when I get a replacement, just to be able to take it for a spin now and then.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

I had my System Six crack and I needed interim bike fast with a BB30, I found an 03 Team Saeco for $300, I jumped at it, built it up and I love it, I will be keeping this for a few yrs to come.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

used to hate cannondales. for no reason, really. well, they had proprietary parts.

built up a CAAD7 over the winter.
my next bike might be a cannondale.


----------



## marykhana (Jul 19, 2009)

I have an answer, the bike was built October 1997, here is a pic







Thanks all!


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow that's a nice looking bike. It looks much better than my CADD4.
Oh and by the way that bike's a collectors item with the Saeco name on it. 
I can see Super Mario spinting for the line as I type. He was awsome. 

Cippo beating Hincapie and Zabel to the line 1997 or 1998 I'm pretty sure.


----------



## marykhana (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks for the pic Voodoo, I'm really surprised at it's age given the condition of the paintwork and components. I doubt it was ever raced or trained on, however I'm racing on it now for a while before being put into complete retirement - the bike that is. In the quest to find out about the 3 I read that the CAAD4 was a big step up from the 3. has better seat stays and the fork seems to be completely redone. Apparently later when the 5 came out the 4 was preferred the CAAD5 because of the standard headset.


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

Well your bike definitely has a better fork than my bike does. The fork on my CAAD4 is some generic POS. I wonder if that's an after market fork. Did you see that fork on any other CAAD3,s. My bike was a low level R600 with Shimano RX100 components also. The thing was $1200 new according to the receipt. I'll tell ya though; those bikes are pretty light. What components does your bike have? There were alot of guys racing these back in the day and I remember when the CAAD5 came out. Everyone was making fun of it because of the bent stays supposedly for compliance. People kept saying it looks like it got stepped on. It was the time when carbon had just started being used for forks as far as I remember. My carbon fork on the CAAD4 bike is really junk but I remember those Slice forks. I'm not sure where I remember them from though. See what you can find out because I don’t think it came on that bike hmm.


----------



## Voodoochile (Apr 10, 2009)

I just found out it's a stock fork. That bike was probably a top model.


----------



## marykhana (Jul 19, 2009)

I fished about to find a shot of Chipo or his contemporaries on this model with a view of the fork but no luck, so thanks for the clarification. Mine is a bit of a mix of parts, the $500 I paid got me the frame with
- CXP30's with an older campag record hub on the back, front is dura ace (and is showing it's age).
- Drivetrain all Chorus
- Brakes Chrous
- Headset Dura ace
- Bars ITM
- Stem Synchros.
- Seat is a neat old Specialised, not sure of the model but a pretty comfy. 

I updated the seat pillar to an easton Carbon Fibre, added cinelli bar tape, Maxxis Tyres and a couple of old spare bottle cages (one is an old cat eye sirca '92). Added the Time Equipe.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

What a cool nike - Cipo rode it well!


----------

